#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Что пишут на стенах...

## Аурум

...в Челябинске



Сегодня на прогулке заметил, удивился. Решил запечатлеть в кадре.  :Big Grin:

----------

Aion (09.05.2013), AndyZ (09.05.2013), Bob (09.05.2013), Ersh (10.05.2013), Garb (10.05.2013), Ho Shim (10.05.2013), Miruka Ze (09.05.2013), Pema Sonam (13.05.2013), SlavaR (09.05.2013), Vladiimir (09.05.2013), Won Soeng (09.05.2013), Алик (10.05.2013), Аньезка (09.05.2013), Володя Володя (09.05.2013), Вольдемар (09.05.2013), Джигме (09.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (09.05.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (09.05.2013), Дхармананда (09.05.2013), Евгения Горенко (09.05.2013), Иван Денисов (10.06.2013), Кузьмич (11.05.2013), Маркион (10.05.2013), Паня (09.05.2013), Пема Ванчук (21.05.2013), Поляков (11.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (09.05.2013), Топпер- (09.05.2013), Федор Ф (09.05.2013), Фил (13.05.2013), Чиффа (10.05.2013), Эделизи (09.05.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

Буддизм шагает по задворкам страны. Дошел до Челябинска.  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (09.05.2013)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Георгий, отредактируйте, пожалуйста, свое сообщение.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Привет москалям с задворок страны! Буддизмы до нас пока не доходили, мы их на кресень ждем. 
Сложно до нашей глухомани добраться, токомо на тракторях если.

А вообще, у нас практически все центральные дворы покрыты трафаретами с Буддой.
Только, как правило он в наушниках  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (10.05.2013), Аурум (09.05.2013), Маркион (10.05.2013), Топпер- (09.05.2013), Федор Ф (09.05.2013), Эделизи (09.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Конечно, все пустотно, но стеночку бы отремонтировали, што ль, прежде чем Будду рисовать. Да и будут думать прохожие - что пустой этот буддизм - нечего им заниматься, либо, что делай что хошь. Написали бы что-то о любви и сострадании. А то подростки все сплошь про пустоту вещей говорят - особенно, если эти вещи принадлежат маме-папе, а не им самим. :Smilie:

----------

Володя Володя (09.05.2013), Иоанн (09.05.2013), Маркион (10.05.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Конечно, все пустотно, но стеночку бы отремонтировали, што ль, прежде чем Будду рисовать. Да и будут думать прохожие - что пустой этот буддизм


Будда, вроде, к роскоши не стремился. Не стал бы претендовать на отремонтированные стеночки. Да и прохожие не из пещеры вылезли, к удивлению тех, кто считает, что мы на задворках живем. 
Хорошая картинка. Мне нравится.

----------

Garb (10.05.2013), Pedma Kalzang (10.05.2013), Won Soeng (09.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (09.05.2013), Кузьмич (11.05.2013), Маркион (10.05.2013), Паня (09.05.2013), Патханов (10.05.2013), Тао (09.05.2013), Эделизи (09.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Казалось бы - один нейтральный абсолютно пост, а сколько разных вариантов увиденного и прочитанного  :Smilie: 

Воистину, пустота (в контексте безграничной потенции к проявлению обусловленных сансарических феноменов) - суть всех вещей, из неё возникающих.  :Wink:

----------

AndyZ (09.05.2013), Pedma Kalzang (10.05.2013), Аньезка (09.05.2013), Аурум (09.05.2013), Кузьмич (11.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> А то подростки все сплошь про пустоту вещей говорят - особенно, если эти вещи принадлежат маме-папе, а не им самим.


Так ведь самое то. Пусть нажитое прошлыми жизнями в виде богатства, пришедшего в виде обеспеченных родителей, на практику Дхармы, а не на приумножение накопленного.

----------

Джнянаваджра (09.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Так ведь самое то. Пусть нажитое прошлыми жизнями в виде богатства, пришедшего в виде обеспеченных родителей, на практику Дхармы, а не на приумножение накопленного.


То-то и дело. что родители часто совершенно не обеспеченные, но чадо претендует иметь ай-фон, ай-пад, шмотки, как у богатых и деньги на выход в развлекательные места :Smilie:  И очень нагло вещает родителям при этом, что они уже свое пожили, им уже не надо, а надо самому чаду :Smilie:  И как аргумент - все пустота :Smilie: 

Тут уже не о преумножении накопленного надо заботиться, а о том, как выжить в старости.....

----------


## Джигме

Интересно, какие они суровые Челябинские буддисты (а в Челябинске они обязаны быть суровыми) :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Будда, вроде, к роскоши не стремился. Не стал бы претендовать на отремонтированные стеночки. Да и прохожие не из пещеры вылезли, к удивлению тех, кто считает, что мы на задворках живем. 
> Хорошая картинка. Мне нравится.


Меня как-то учили, что изображение Будды надо наносить с великим почтением и старанием в чистом месте, красиво оформив. Рисовать будд под ногами - это, конечно, прикольно, но, вероятно, ходить по изображению Будды не всем полезно. Пустотность явлений не так проста для понимания. Также меня учили, что о пустотности явлений не надо говорить неподготовленным. Уж простите. Я до сих пор придерживаюсь подобного взгляда.

----------

Иоанн (09.05.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> То-то и дело. что родители часто совершенно не обеспеченные, но чадо претендует иметь ай-фон, ай-пад, шмотки, как у богатых и деньги на выход в развлекательные места И очень нагло вещает родителям при этом, что они уже свое пожили, им уже не надо, а надо самому чаду И как аргумент - все пустота


Так это же замечательно. Ребёнок понимает, что в жизни счастье - это самое главное. И активно ищет его через обладание айфонами, айпадами и т.д.
А Вы ему что в ответ? Фигушки. Страдай, чтобы быть счастливым. Эта у Вас идеология такая (счастье через страдание) - она, вообще, откуда у Вас? Не из христианства ли?




> Тут уже не о преумножении накопленного надо заботиться, а о том, как выжить в старости.....


Каждый так или иначе заботиться об обретении счастья. В своём понимании. Разница в том, насколько Вы готовы макать в говно других, ради собственного счастья? Если Вы буддистка, то Вы, вообще, не допускаете мысли о том, чтобы другой человек страдал ради Вашего счастья. И наоборот, готовы страдать сами ради его счастья.

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

Мы не суровые, мы белые и пушистые, и читать любим  :Smilie: . А вы глупостям с тнт не верьте, у нас все гораздо лучше, это они от зависти!  :Big Grin:

----------

Аурум (09.05.2013), Джигме (09.05.2013), Сергей Хос (10.06.2013), Эделизи (09.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Интересно, какие они суровые Челябинские буддисты (а в Челябинске они обязаны быть суровыми)


Мы дико суровые ребята, чем мы только не занимаемся:

Тусуемся в местах с сомнительной репутацией



Развращаем неокрепшие умы сотонинскими рассказами о всеобщем страдании



Пьянствуем и дебоширим по кабакам



Грабим синагоги



Издеваемся над животными



Громим понаехавших

----------

Akaguma (10.05.2013), Ho Shim (10.05.2013), Lion Miller (09.05.2013), Neroli (10.05.2013), Ostrbor (14.07.2013), SlavaR (09.05.2013), Ашвария (09.05.2013), Володя Володя (09.05.2013), Джигме (09.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (09.05.2013), Дхармананда (10.05.2013), Егор Т (11.05.2013), Карло (10.05.2013), Кузьмич (11.05.2013), Маркион (10.05.2013), Паня (09.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (10.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (09.05.2013), Топпер- (09.05.2013), Федор Ф (09.05.2013), Эделизи (09.05.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

> Конечно, все пустотно, но стеночку бы отремонтировали, што ль, прежде чем Будду рисовать.


Аничча. Самое то.

----------

Джнянаваджра (09.05.2013), Дхармананда (10.05.2013), Федор Ф (10.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Так это же замечательно. Ребёнок понимает, что в жизни счастье - это самое главное. И активно ищет его через обладание айфонами, айпадами и т.д.
> А Вы ему что в ответ? Фигушки. Страдай, чтобы быть счастливым. Эта у Вас идеология такая (счастье через страдание) - она, вообще, откуда у Вас? Не из христианства ли?


Вы сам - папа? :Smilie:  Именно страдай, чтобы искать выход из страдания - да. А прелести материального мира ни к чему другому и не ведут. Вы разве не знали?




> Каждый так или иначе заботиться об обретении счастья. В своём понимании. Разница в том, насколько Вы готовы макать в говно других, ради собственного счастья? Если Вы буддистка, то Вы, вообще, не допускаете мысли о том, чтобы другой человек страдал ради Вашего счастья. И наоборот, готовы страдать сами ради его счастья.


Я не обязана потакать чужой безнравственности, моей дочери - тем более. И макну ее туда если она будет причинять вред себе и другим и не выполнять свои обязанности перед другими людьми - в том числе - передо мной. Если я буддистка, то не обязана выполнять их похоти и прихоти. Могу только покормить голодных и помочь в трудной ситуации и то, если при этом САМ ЧЕЛОВЕК СТАРАЕТСЯ помочь мне себе помочь. В смысле сотрудничает.

А че такое за наезд? :Big Grin:

----------


## Greedy

> Я не обязана потакать чужой безнравственности, моей дочери - тем более. И макну ее туда если она будет причинять вред себе и другим и не выполнять свои обязанности перед другими людьми - в том числе - передо мной. Если я буддистка, то не обязана выполнять их похоти и прихоти.


Помогать другим - это хорошо. Не потакать чужим прихотям - тоже неплохо.
Но вот поднимать вопрос чьих-то обязанностей передо мной - это плохо.
Считать, что ради чьего-то счастья другое существо должно пострадать - совершенно неприемлемо.
Считать, что ради моего счастья или спокойствия кто-то должен страдать - окончательное падение.

Все существа должны быть счастливы и иметь причины для счастья.
Все существа должны быть свободны от страдания и быть разъединены с причинами страдания.

Если мы кому-то желаем хоть капельку страдания или даже радуемся тому, что страдание - это хорошо, страдание научит это существо чему-нибудь, то мы полностью запутались.

----------

Богдан Б (10.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (09.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Если я буддистка, то не обязана выполнять их похоти и прихоти. Могу только покормить голодных и помочь в трудной ситуации и то, если при этом САМ ЧЕЛОВЕК СТАРАЕТСЯ помочь мне себе помочь. В смысле сотрудничает.


А как насчет Шантидевы? 

Нирвана есть отречение от всего,
Нирвана — цель моих исканий.
И если должно все отринуть,
Лучше это раздать всем существам.

Я отдал свое тело
На радость всем живущим.
Пусть же они с ним делают, что угодно —
Бьют, унижают, лишают жизни.

Пусть они забавляются с телом моим,
Выставляют его на посмешище и порицание.
Что мне до того?
Я отдал свое тело им.

Пусть они поступают с ним по своему разумению,
Лишь бы это им не причинило вреда.
И когда кто-нибудь обратится ко мне,
Да не пройдет это для него без пользы.

Если в тех, кто столкнется со мной,
Родится недобрый или гневный помысел,
Пусть даже это станет вечным источником
Исполнения всех их желаний.

Да выпадет счастье обрести полное Пробуждение
Всем, кто оскорбляет меня
Или причиняет иное зло,
А также тем, кто надо мной смеется.

Да буду я защитником для беззащитных,
Проводником — для странствующих.
Да буду я мостом, лодкой или плотом
Для всех, кто желает оказаться на том берегу44.

Да стану я островом для жаждущих увидеть сушу
И светочем — для ищущих света.
Да буду я ложем для изнуренных
И слугой — для нуждающихся в помощи.

Да стану я чудотворным камнем45, благим сосудом46,
Действенной мантрой и снадобьем от всех болезней.
Да стану я древом, исполняющим все желания,
И коровой изобилия для всех живущих.

Подобно тому, как земля и другие элементы
Приносят всевозможную пользу
Бесчисленным существам
Беспредельного пространства48,

Да буду и я источником жизни
Для живых существ
Всех сторон пространства,
Покуда все они не достигнут нирваны.

Подобно тому, как сугаты прошлого
Зарождали бодхичитту в своих сердцах
И, шаг за шагом,
Исполняли практики бодхисаттв,

Так и я, на благо всего живого,
Сумею зародить бодхичитту
И, шаг за шагом,
Стану выполнять эти практики.

Те разумные, кто, достигнув ясности,
Породил бодхичитту,
Должны так восхвалять её,
Дабы впредь она продолжала расти:

Моя нынешняя жизнь плодотворна,
По счастливой случайности я обрел тело человека.
Сегодня я родился в семействе будды,
И теперь я — один из его Сыновей.

И потому должен я совершать лишь деяния,
Достойные моей семьи.
Я не хочу запятнать
Это безупречное семейство.

Я подобен слепцу,
Отыскавшему жемчужину в мусорной куче,
Каким-то неведомым чудом
Бодхичитта зародилась во мне.

Это — лучшая амрита,
Побеждающая смерть в мире.
Это — неистощимая сокровищница,
Избавляющая мир от нищеты.

Это — всесильное снадобье,
Исцеляющее мир от болезней.
Это — древо, у которого отдыхают все существа,
Уставшие блуждать по дорогам бытия.

Это — мост для всех существ,
Ведущий к освобождению от дурных уделов;
Это — восходящая луна ума,
[Ее лучи] успокаивают мучения, порождаемые клешами.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Помогать другим - это хорошо. Не потакать чужим прихотям - тоже неплохо.
> Но вот поднимать вопрос чьих-то обязанностей передо мной - это плохо.
> Считать, что ради чьего-то счастья другое существо должно пострадать - совершенно неприемлемо.
> Считать, что ради моего счастья или спокойствия кто-то должен страдать - окончательное падение.
> 
> Все существа должны быть счастливы и иметь причины для счастья.
> Все существа должны быть свободны от страдания и быть разъединены с причинами страдания.
> 
> Если мы кому-то желаем хоть капельку страдания или даже радуемся тому, что страдание - это хорошо, страдание научит это существо чему-нибудь, то мы полностью запутались.


Гриди - мы оффтопим, но все-тки отвечу. 

Потакать чужим ПРИХОТЯМ плохо, а необходимостям - хорошо. Необходимостью может быть и проявленное чувство любви, и сладкий пирожок.

Не поднимать вопрос чьих-то обязанностей перед тобой, - значит, не обозначать основы общежития и нравственных пределов. В любой семье обязанности распределены и через диалог членов семьи. Иначе нельзя. Моя дочь обязана убирать свою комнату, кормить и убирать за котом, котрый был взят только на этих условиях, хорошо учиться, чтобы стать самостоятельной и получить нормальную работу. Это ее обязанности перед родителями.

Удрученность самсарой возникает только от осознания страдательности. Порой это может быть полезным лишить кого-то чего-то. Это ведь не означает - резать ножом и убивать. Можно просто лишить мороженого или интернета :Smilie: 

Другое существо должно порой пострадать ради *собственного счастья*, а не ради моего :Smilie: . Например, моей дочери не хочется сидеть и делать уроки, а хочется сидеть и болтать в скайпе. Первое для нее страдание, второе - счастье. Придется ей уж пострадать - а иначе она будет недорослем и неучем. Сделала уроки через "не могу" - села в скайп. также ей не нравится мыть посуду, убирать и прочее - а ПРИДЕТСЯ. Я ей не слуга. Она должна себя в некоторых вещах сама обслуживать. Убирать свою комнату и учиться - прежде всего. А я буду заниматься практикой. 

Я искренне желаю многим людям чувствительного, но не непоправимого страдания - а иначе они так и будут профукивать драгоценное человеческое рождение и безотрывно искать наслаждений. В любом случае - они так или иначе рано или поздно ипытают в своей этой жизни сильное страдание, но может быть поздно. 

Это плод моих размышлений о буддизме. Хотя сильное страдание приведет к буддизму только людей с благими заслугами и соответствующей кармой. И они порой к нему приходят и без собственного сильного страдания.

Вы там бодхичитту взращиваете в Вашей традиции? Так вот - цель бодхисаттвы овладеть искусными средствами, которые могут совершенно разными. Один знакомый мне буддийский Учитель бил своего ученика железной табуреточкой. Ученик до сих пор вспоминает эту науку со слезами благодарности на глазах - потому что ПОДЕЙСТВОВАЛО. :Smilie:  Так что все относительно.

Давайте вернемся к стенам и надписям на них :Smilie:  Остальное пишите в личку.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Нико, Шантидеву никто не отменял :Smilie: 

Только говорится, что каждому надо дать то, что ему ПОЛЕЗНО для накопления благих заслуг и знаний на каждый конкретный момент. Искусно. Это и есть цель махаяны.

----------


## Greedy

> Не поднимать вопрос чьих-то обязанностей перед тобой, - значит, не обозначать основы общежития и нравственных пределов. В любой семье обязанности распределены и через диалог членов семьи. Иначе нельзя. Моя дочь обязана убирать свою комнату, кормить и убирать за котом, котрый был взят только на этих условиях, хорошо учиться, чтобы стать самостоятельной и получить нормальную работу. Это ее обязанности перед родителями.


Возьми все обязанности других на себя. Ни за какое дело не ругай других. Если что-то не сделано, сделай сам.




> Другое существо должно порой пострадать ради *собственного счастья*, а не ради моего.


Отречение может быть только осознанным.
Заставлять человека страдать, чтобы у него появилось отречение, - совершенно неприемлемо.




> Например, моей дочери не хочется сидеть и делать уроки, а хочется сидеть и болтать в скайпе. Первое для нее страдание, второе - счастье. Придется ей уж пострадать - а иначе она будет недорослем и неучем. Сделала уроки через "не могу" - села в скайп. также ей не нравится мыть посуду, убирать и прочее - а ПРИДЕТСЯ. Я ей не слуга. Она должна себя в некоторых вещах сама обслуживать. Убирать свою комнату и учиться - прежде всего. А я буду заниматься практикой.


И ради всего этого, всех этих целей, всех этих способностей и достижений, Вы заставляете свою дочь страдать?
Если Вы делаете это сознательно, то Вы прямиком прокладываете себя путь в ад. И все эти высказывания о том, насколько ей полезно пострадать ради будущего счастья - непроходимое неведение.




> Я искренне желаю многим людям чувствительного, но не непоправимого страдания - а иначе они так и будут профукивать драгоценное человеческое рождение и безотрывно искать наслаждений. В любом случае - они так или иначе рано или поздно ипытают в своей этой жизни сильное страдание, но может быть поздно.


Вы, в общем-то, осознаёте, что совершаете неблагое вполне сознательно.




> Это плод моих размышлений о буддизме. Хотя сильное страдание приведет к буддизму только людей с благими заслугами и соответствующей кармой. И они порой к нему приходят и без собственного сильного страдания.


Поздно никогда не будет.
Среднестатистический европейский образованный человек не обладает драгоценным человеческим рождением.
Для этого он должен оказаться в среде, в которой его будут на безвозмездной основе поддерживать в его устремлениях к реализации Дхармы. И он должен всецело верить в Три Драгоценности, отринув все другие учения.




> Вы там бодхичитту взращиваете в Вашей традиции? Так вот - цель бодхисаттвы овладеть искусными средствами, которые могут совершенно разными. Один знакомый мне буддийский Учитель бил своего ученика железной табуреточкой. Ученик до сих пор вспоминает эту науку со слезами благодарности на глазах - потому что ПОДЕЙСТВОВАЛО. Так что все относительно.


То, что допустимо в личных отношениях учитель-ученик, недопустимо в общих отношениях.

Искусные средства заключаются не в том, чтобы силком прививать какие-то ценности.
Искусные средства заключаются в том, чтобы собственным примером показывать пользу тех или иных дел.

Если единственная польза от мытья посуды или кормёжки кота другим человекам заключена в том, что Вы будете свободны от этой обязанности, то это - окончательное падение.
Но если Вы знаете, в чём польза от этих действий, то продемонстрируйте её так, чтобы другой человек увидел это через Вас и сам захотел иметь эту же пользу. Нигде и никаким образом не создавая для этого человека даже тени страдания.




> Давайте вернемся к стенам и надписям на них Остальное пишите в личку.


Информация о допустимом и недопустимом принуждении обсуждается для широкого круга лиц.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Меня как-то учили, что изображение Будды надо наносить с великим почтением и старанием в чистом месте, красиво оформив. Рисовать будд под ногами - это, конечно, прикольно, но, вероятно, ходить по изображению Будды не всем полезно.


А разве в данном случае изображение сделано под ногами?

Что касается красивого оформления, то тут на высоте, по-моему.

А по поводу чистого места — то есть, придти к бомжам и рассказывать о буддизме нельзя? Или только рассказать им, а чтобы посмотреть на Будду, им придётся купить модные пиджаки и пойти в дорогой ресторан? Чё-то у меня когнитивный диссонанс немного. С одной стороны будды в адах проявляются (а ады бывают с болотами из разлагающихся трупов, мало похожие на чистое место), а с другой стороны вот это.

----------

Pema Sonam (13.05.2013), Styeba (10.05.2013), Аурум (10.05.2013), Кузьмич (11.05.2013), Маркион (11.05.2013), Паня (10.05.2013), Тао (10.05.2013), Федор Ф (10.05.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

> Георгий, отредактируйте, пожалуйста, свое сообщение.


Ни одной орфографической или грамматической ошибочки, между прочим. Модераторы, опять же, не штрафят и не банят ("ни за что и навсегда" (С)).  :Smilie: 

Сначала хотел написать про неимоверно суровых челябинских буддистов, но потом передумал.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Аничча. Самое то.


Кстати, да. В этом отношении именно  обломок стены очень выразителен и символичен. И рассыпанные камешки рядом. То есть в целом композиция очень удачна. И изображение и надпись гармонично вписываются в нее. Все здесь говорит об аскетизме, отрешении, истине. Здесь гораздо больше правды, чем в позолоченных статуях Будды (или в пошлых и вульгарных изображениях Будды на туалетах и в барах).

Молодцы, ребята.

----------

Styeba (10.05.2013), Аурум (10.05.2013), Богдан Б (10.05.2013), Володя Володя (10.05.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (10.05.2013), Кузьмич (11.05.2013), Маркион (11.05.2013), Паня (10.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (10.05.2013), Тао (10.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Помогать другим - это хорошо. Не потакать чужим прихотям - тоже неплохо.
> Но вот поднимать вопрос чьих-то обязанностей передо мной - это плохо.
> Считать, что ради чьего-то счастья другое существо должно пострадать - совершенно неприемлемо.
> Считать, что ради моего счастья или спокойствия кто-то должен страдать - окончательное падение.


Безотносительно чьей либо позиции, просто вспомнилось про счастье:



> Дхи пришел к Бо - он выглядел очень возбужденным.
> - Бо! Со мной произошло нечто удивительное - я понял, что моё личное счастье ничего не значит для меня, я понял, что счастье и несчастье оставляют одинаково глубокий след в душе - важно просто следовать инстинкту любви. Когда я думаю о своем счастье, я становлюсь тупым и мелким. Когда я прозреваю и вижу бессмысленность стремления к счастью и начинаю думать о счастье моих близких - я становлюсь глубоким и светлым.
> - Ну и глупец же ты!
> - Почему? - опешил Дхи?
> - Ты желаешь своим близким то, от чего сам только что избавился. Будь щедрее - отдай самое ценное. И не перекладывай свою мусор в чужую корзину.
> - Вот прыгнул так прыгнул! - закричал Дхи.

----------

Кузьмич (11.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> ...в Челябинске
> 
> Сегодня на прогулке заметил, удивился. Решил запечатлеть в кадре.


Мне очень поравились мастерство художника и его почерк.

----------

Аурум (10.05.2013), Маркион (11.05.2013), Паня (10.05.2013), Федор Ф (10.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А по поводу чистого места — то есть, придти к бомжам и рассказывать о буддизме нельзя? Или только рассказать им, а чтобы посмотреть на Будду, им придётся купить модные пиджаки и пойти в дорогой ресторан? Чё-то у меня когнитивный диссонанс немного. С одной стороны будды в адах проявляются (а ады бывают с болотами из разлагающихся трупов, мало похожие на чистое место), а с другой стороны вот это.


О буддизме без просьбы лучше не рассказывать :Smilie:  А Вы разве для практики надеваете модный пиджак и идете в дорогой ресторан? Или сидите в грязи, когда медитируете? Ну не доводите до абсурда. Миссионерить среди бомжей? а ЗАЧЕМ???? :Big Grin: 

Самое смешное, что стеночку подмазали только до определенных пределов - махнуть кистью на разбитые кирпичи было трудно? Немного цементику намазать на них перед этим? :Smilie: 

Будды могут в адах появляться....живьем. Меня не изображение Будды на стене в Челябинске волнует. Меня больше волнует надпись рядом. Уж слишком часто приходится, как буддистке, отвечать на вопрос после просмотра таких надписей, почему пустота и прочее. Улавливаете, какие дискусси надо вести при том, что о пустотности явлений нельзя говорить неподготовленным, и это трудно для понимания. При общем нигилизме.

----------


## Neroli

> Меня больше волнует надпись рядом. Уж слишком часто приходится, как буддистке, отвечать на вопрос после просмотра таких надписей, почему пустота и прочее. Улавливаете, какие дискусси надо вести при том, что о пустотности явлений нельзя говорить неподготовленным, и это трудно для понимания. При общем нигилизме.


Надпись в Челябинске, а Пема в Италии уже боится, что ее спросят. Вот это параноя.  :Smilie:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (10.05.2013), Аурум (10.05.2013), Дхармананда (10.05.2013), Кузьмич (11.05.2013), Маркион (11.05.2013), Паня (10.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Возьми все обязанности других на себя. Ни за какое дело не ругай других. Если что-то не сделано, сделай сам.


Хватит меня учить-то. Я живу соответственно пользе окружающих. Никого не ругаю, откуда Вы взяли? :Smilie:  Просто делаю так - строя нужную причинно-следственную связь, чтобы выполняли свой долг перед семьей и обществом и в практике - если возможно. Долг какой? Не причинять вреда другим. Или я должна позволять его причинять? :Smilie: 




> Отречение может быть только осознанным.
> Заставлять человека страдать, чтобы у него появилось отречение, - совершенно неприемлемо.


А если после этого появляется отречение, то приемлемо? :Smilie: 




> И ради всего этого, всех этих целей, всех этих способностей и достижений, Вы заставляете свою дочь страдать?
> Если Вы делаете это сознательно, то Вы прямиком прокладываете себя путь в ад. И все эти высказывания о том, насколько ей полезно пострадать ради будущего счастья - непроходимое неведение.


Конечно, я и наркотики у нее отниму, если начнет, да еще сурово покараю. А то вдруг она, бедная, будет без наркотиков страдать???? :Smilie: 

Станьте родителем - поймете, о чем я.




> Вы, в общем-то, осознаёте, что совершаете неблагое вполне сознательно.


А это Вы решаете, что в моей ситуации благое или не благое? Мои Учителя считают, что с нормально поступаю, я с ними часто советуюсь. Давайте они меня будут учить, а не Вы. Они хотя бы вживую знают мою семью, как мы живем, как я поступаю и в каких ситуациях, и меня лично.




> Поздно никогда не будет.
> Среднестатистический европейский образованный человек не обладает драгоценным человеческим рождением.
> Для этого он должен оказаться в среде, в которой его будут на безвозмездной основе поддерживать в его устремлениях к реализации Дхармы. И он должен всецело верить в Три Драгоценности, отринув все другие учения.


Милейший, к Дхарме никто и никогда не приходит без наличия на то причин. И сколько не создавай условий в виде благой среды, если у человека нет благ и свобод человеческого рождения, он даже в святом месте ни к чему непридет и не почувствует. А если есть причины, то он все равно встретится с Учением даже в ужасной среднеестатистической европейской среде - как встретилась с ним я в этой самой среде :Smilie:  И по всем показателям средней статистики - я именно среднестатистическая личность :Smilie: 

Какой КПД у Будды на стене в Челябинске - трудно судить. Интересно было бы знать мысли всех проходящих :Smilie: 




> То, что допустимо в личных отношениях учитель-ученик, недопустимо в общих отношениях.
> 
> Искусные средства заключаются не в том, чтобы силком прививать какие-то ценности.
> Искусные средства заключаются в том, чтобы собственным примером показывать пользу тех или иных дел.


Вы помните историю Будды-капитана? Там искусные средства были убить одного человека, чтобы он не убил многих, и не дать ему через это убийство попасть в ады на кальпы. Вы подучите немного про искусные средства - литературку почитайте по этому поводу, и, в первую очередь - обеты бодхисаттвы.




> Если единственная польза от мытья посуды или кормёжки кота другим человекам заключена в том, что Вы будете свободны от этой обязанности, то это - окончательное падение.Но если Вы знаете, в чём польза от этих действий, то продемонстрируйте её так, чтобы другой человек увидел это через Вас и сам захотел иметь эту же пользу. Нигде и никаким образом не создавая для этого человека даже тени страдания.


 Страдание, драгоценнейший, наступает и без строгости мамы, оно всепроникает везде. А если я приведу список моих дневных дел - Вы в обморок упадете. Закон общежития один - ты нагадил, ты и убери за собой. Ты завел животное - ты и отвечаешь за его благополучие и чистоту.

Все, или Вы будете заниматься моим воспитанием? И указывать мне, как лучше воспитывать детей - не имея детей? И как лучше заниматься Дхармой при собственном неведенье?

Блин, я забыла, что Вам лучше не отвечать - а то демагогии конца и краю не будет. Закругляюсь. Всех благ.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> О буддизме без просьбы лучше не рассказывать А Вы разве для практики надеваете модный пиджак и идете в дорогой ресторан? Или сидите в грязи, когда медитируете? Ну не доводите до абсурда. Миссионерить среди бомжей? а ЗАЧЕМ????
> 
> Самое смешное, что стеночку подмазали только до определенных пределов - махнуть кистью на разбитые кирпичи было трудно? Немного цементику намазать на них перед этим?
> 
> Будды могут в адах появляться....живьем. Меня не изображение Будды на стене в Челябинске волнует. Меня больше волнует надпись рядом. Уж слишком часто приходится, как буддистке, отвечать на вопрос после просмотра таких надписей, почему пустота и прочее. Улавливаете, какие дискусси надо вести при том, что о пустотности явлений нельзя говорить неподготовленным, и это трудно для понимания. При общем нигилизме.


Если б я был бомжом, я был бы рад, если бы мне рассказали о буддизме.

Меня проблема грязи волнует в другом аспекте. Я в силу психофизических особенностей не понимаю чрезмерной заботы о внешнем виде, и могу, например, явиться в общественное место непричёсанным, и только по удивлённым возгласам: «Ты что, только проснулся?!» я могу вспомнить, что и действительно, нерасчёсанным в обществе появляться непринято. В детстве я принципиально не понимал смысла этого (а так же, почему по приходе из школы нужно переодеваться в домашнюю одежду, почему если на рубашке появилось маленькое пятнышко, то её нужно менять), а когда повзрослел, стал просто считать, что люди зачем-то придумали идиотские правила, которые нужно соблюдать.

И в связи с этим мне интересно, является ли для меня неблагим действием то, что я неаккуратно ставлю чашки на алтарь и что там не 100% чистота и стерильность? Или не является в связи с тем, что я сам внутренне убеждён, что такая неровность и лёгкий беспорядок абсолютно нормальны и пристойны, а геометрическая строгость линий и расстановка всего по правилам меня, наоборот, пугает?

----------

SlavaR (10.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (10.05.2013), Дхармананда (10.05.2013), Паня (10.05.2013), Тао (10.05.2013), Федор Ф (10.05.2013), Эделизи (10.05.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

Вот интересно, существует ли в природе художник граффити, который предварительно стеночку цементирует, шпатлюет, белит. Ерунда какая то.
Более того, можно 50 на 50 предположить, что автор вообще к буддизму не имеет отношения.

----------

Аурум (10.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (10.05.2013), Паня (10.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Цхудьтримчик - все ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНО. От моего Учителя слышала, что на определенном уровне практики некоторые не выносят неопрятности - не в смысле привязанности к опрятности, а в смысле внутреннего порядка. И тогда пятно на одежде сейчас же удаляется. С другой стороны, Дзонгсар Кхенце Ринпоче рассказывал о своем Учителе - реализованном практике, который никогда не мылся, не менял одежды и обуви и жил среди кур и прочей живности в хлеву.  И это вопрос только - кому как полезнее. 

Вы уверены, что внешний беспорядок и беспорядок на алтаре никак Вам не мешает изнутри? Может, и алтарь Вам уже не нужен? :Smilie:  Тот же Дзонгсар Кхенце упоминал фразу, что наше мировоззрение может быть выше звезд, но при этом  наши действия должны быть тщательно просеяны, как мука. И я смотрю, что так делают все мои буддийские Учителя, которых я знаю. И если это делают они - высокореализованные практики, с пониманием пустотноти явлений - почему я могу позволить себе быть неаккуратной? Главное, чтобы не впадать в крайности, ущупать границу необходимого и достаточного в каждой конкретной ситуации.

 А уж симметрию доводить до блеска - это абсурд. Требуется чисто и красиво - потому как предполагается, что Будды и бодхисаттвы ВЖИВУЮ при этом присутствуют. :Smilie:  

Как бы Вы не относились к порядку САМИ - это Вы можете себе позволить только если живете среди людей, принимающих это или вообще один. Если же Вы появляетесь среди людей, то их стереотипы настолько сильны, что они обращают внимание на внешность и порядок, и это порой может привести к негативному их поведению. Вам что, трудно причесаться? :Smilie:  А зубы Вы чистите еще или уже перестали ? :Smilie: 

Важно не то, что хочется ВАМ, а как на это смотрят ДРУГИЕ. И насколько им важно видеть чистого представителя буддизма или грязного :Smilie:  И насколько это нарушит Ваши цели и задачи - потому что Вам могут отказать от работы, которая Вас кормит и позволяет заниматься буддизмом, например.

И вот тут уже может быть по-разному. Иногда можно не мыться и не причесываться, а иногда надо сходить к модному парикмахеру.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Самое смешное, что стеночку подмазали только до определенных пределов - махнуть кистью на разбитые кирпичи было трудно? Немного цементику намазать на них перед этим?


Уже даже не удивлюсь если Пема скажет мне что-то вроде: "_А тот кто фотографировал и разместил это вообще думал, что он делает?! Ведь нельзя рассказывать о пустоте тому, кто не подготовлен!_"

----------

Akaguma (10.05.2013), Neroli (10.05.2013), Pedma Kalzang (10.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (10.05.2013), Маркион (11.05.2013), Паня (10.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Цхудьтримчик - все ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНО. От моего Учителя слышала, что на определенном уровне практики некоторые не выносят неопрятности - не в смысле привязанности к опрятности, а в смысле внутреннего порядка. И тогда пятно на одежде сейчас же удаляется. С другой стороны, Дзонгсар Кхенце Ринпоче рассказывал о своем Учителе - реализованном практике, который никогда не мылся, не менял одежды и обуви и жил среди кур и прочей живности в хлеву.  И это вопрос только - кому как полезнее. Вы уверены, что внешний беспорядок и беспорядок на алтаре никак Вам не мешает изнутри? Тот же Дзонгсар Кхенце упоминал фразу, что наше мировоззрение может быть выше звезд, но при этом мы поступаем, как все и воскуриваем благовония. И я смотрю, что так делают все мои буддийские Учителя, которых я знаю. И сли это делаю они - высокореализованные практики, с пониманием пустотноти явлений - почему я могу позволить себе быть неаккуратной. А уж симметрию доводить до блеска - это абсурд. Требуестя чисто и красиво - потому как предполагается, что Будды и бодхисаттвы ВЖИВУЮ при этом присутствуют.


Не, ну если б дело было только в буддах и бодхисаттвах, которые вживую присутствуют, тогда можно было б забить на чистоту, потому что будды не относятся к 95% населения земли, которые считают, что всё должно блестеть по линеечке как у роботов.




> Важно не то, что хочется ВАМ, а как на это смотрят ДРУГИЕ. И насколько им важно видеть чистого представителя буддизма или грязного


Про себя — понятно. А вот про мой алтарь —нет. Он вроде не для ДРУГИХ.

----------

Аурум (10.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (10.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Надпись в Челябинске, а Пема в Италии уже боится, что ее спросят. Вот это параноя.


Я много общаюсь в новичками на буддийских форумах в России :Smilie:  И вопрос о пустоте просто уже настолько первостепенный и столько бреда в представлениях о нем, и так это трудно для понимания - что лучше о пустотности явлений публично вообще не упоминать - а иначе придется объяснять, что такое пустотность в буддийском понимании, а давать неподготовленным учение о пустоте противоречит обетам бодхисаттвы. А готовиться многие и не собираются. Им лишь бы пофлудить :Smilie: 

Я не боюсь, меня спрашивают лично - несколько раз в неделю :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Я много общаюсь в новичками на буддийских форумах в России И вопрос о пустоте просто уже настолько первостепенный и столько бреда в представлениях о нем, и так это трудно для понимания - что лучше о пустотности явлений публично вообще не упоминать - а иначе придется объяснять, что такое пустотность в буддийском понимании, а давать неподготовленным учение о пустоте противоречит обетам бодхисаттвы. А готовиться многие и не собираются. Им лишь бы пофлудить


Ну и не давайте учение о пустоте, кто вас заставляет? Если бы меня спросили о пустотности явлений я бы сказала, что не знаю. На это есть Учителя и книги.

----------

Аурум (10.05.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> а давать неподготовленным учение о пустоте противоречит обетам бодхисаттвы.


Это то в эпоху интернетов?! И так все в секундной доступности.
Сейчас больше приходиться отбиваться от эзотериков, желающих поведать о пустотности  :Smilie: 




> Я не боюсь, меня спрашивают лично - несколько раз в неделю


Это ж кто такие любознательные?

----------

Маркион (11.05.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (10.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Хотел пошутить про нараку для перфекционистов, но не буду.

Совсем вы там, Пема, в верхних уровнях еврокама-локи заформализировались. Чай, еслиб это граффити в Катманду каком была - проблем бы не было.

Ох, пойду чтоли поддержу челябинцев (навряд ли правда это буддисты, судя по слогану) и стенсилов смастерю)

----------

Маркион (11.05.2013), Паня (10.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не, ну если б дело было только в буддах и бодхисаттвах, которые вживую присутствуют, тогда можно было б забить на чистоту, потому что будды не относятся к 95% населения земли, которые считают, что всё должно блестеть по линеечке как у роботов.
> 
> 
> 
> Про себя — понятно. А вот про мой алтарь —нет. Он вроде не для ДРУГИХ.


Вы это в присутствии других не говорите :Smilie: 

Я задала Вам вопрос - а Вы УВЕРЕНЫ, что непорядок на алтаре никак не отражается на Вашей личной практике? :Smilie:  Если есть 100 %уверенность, не исходящая от Вашего неведенья, то делайте, как Вы счтаете нужным. Но, наверно, если бы в гости к Вам пришел Ваш Учитель - Вы все-таки навели бы дома порядок и порядок на алтаре - без абсурдного вылизывания?

Понятие о чистоте у всех разное, Но среднее - это одежда без грязи, умытое лицо, причесанные волосы и почищенные зубы :Smilie:  Это все нетрудно и требует 5 минут в день, в стирка и глажка - 20 мин в неделю, если носить аккуратно при наличии стиральной машинки, а пятно замыть - вообще быстро.

А в Гоманге, например, изображения Будд делают на чистых стеночках без торчащих кирпичей, наверно, я привыкла к такому ходу вещей. А вообще мы уже сто раз обсуждали этот вопрос - про Будда-бары и прочее и про изображения Будды. В архиве есть про Будд на туалетах и прочее. 

А вообще в Европе на стенах рисовать и писать нельзя без согласия владельца стены..... :Smilie:  И ничейных стен мало.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это то в эпоху интернетов?! И так все в секундной доступности.
> Сейчас больше приходиться отбиваться от эзотериков, желающих поведать о пустотности


 Они начитаются в тырнете, а потом лезут к живым представителям буддизма за объяснениями и диалогом :Smilie:  А поскольку ребята на самом деле многие умные, им тут же не эзотерика, а живого буддиста подавай :Smilie:  Они уж из тырнета знают - чтоб был с Учителем и Прибежищем, и эзотериков подвергают тщательному тестированию :Smilie: 





> Это ж кто такие любознательные?


Молодежь. Сейчас модно читать книги по буддизму среди них и круто значиться начитанным о пустоте :Smilie:  В некоторых кругах. Но, к сожалению, как всегда в самсаре, буддистами становятся единицы..... :Frown:  Поэтому говорить о пустоте легко превращается в ПУСТОсловие.....

----------


## Дхармананда

> Важно не то, что хочется ВАМ, а как на это смотрят ДРУГИЕ.


Постоянно заботиться о чужом мнении - совсем в мирском увязнуть. Некоторый уровень гигиены необходим банально для здоровья, но одержимость чистотой современных людей является одной из форм отрицания реального положения вещей.

----------

Neroli (10.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (10.05.2013), Наталья (13.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2013), Эделизи (10.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я задала Вам вопрос - а Вы УВЕРЕНЫ, что непорядок на алтаре никак не отражается на Вашей личной практике? Если есть 100 %уверенность, не исходящая от Вашего неведенья, то делайте, как Вы счтаете нужным. Но, наверно, если бы в гости к Вам пришел Ваш Учитель - Вы все-таки навели бы дома порядок и порядок на алтаре - без абсурдного вылизывания?


Кстати, что такое прибираться специально к приходу гостей, я тоже никогда не понимал. По идее, дома всегда должен быть такой порядок, чтобы хозяину дома было удобно в нём жить, и если у меня из-за занятости или лени такого порядка нет, я сам считаю это не нормой и при первой же возможности исправляю. Но например, у меня на столе всегда набросана гора вещей, рядом алтарь, на котором набросаны пакеты тибетских лекарств, потому что я считаю, что их нужно почтительно хранить на алтаре, а рядом с алтарём чайная доска, на которой нагромождение чашек, потому что я считаю, что они все именно там должны стоять. И с моей точки зрения, этот беспорядок является порядком, а когда он переходит некую грань и действительно становится беспорядком, тогда я моюсь и прибираюсь, возвращая всё в состояние изначального загромождения.

Соответственно, если ко мне кто-то приходит в гости, мне не нужно дополнительно убираться, так как от человека, который приходит ко мне в дом, я ожидаю, что он принимает установленный там порядок, иначе не понятно, зачем он вообще со мной общается.

Лама, кстати, один раз когда я ещё жил в Даляне, заходил в мою беспорядочную комнату, и я не успел перед его приходом прибраться, так как это был незапланированный визит. Но ламу приглашать, это ведь как будду, ему всё равно где находиться, он ни слова плохого не скажет.

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.05.2013), Дхармананда (10.05.2013), Федор Ф (10.05.2013), Эделизи (10.05.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Открывая тему, я думал, что в ответ начнут картинки постить с фотографиями граффити, трафаретов и надписей на схожие темы из разных городов...
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Ho Shim (11.05.2013), Pedma Kalzang (10.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (10.05.2013), Иван Денисов (05.07.2013), Кузьмич (11.05.2013), Паня (10.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Хотел пошутить про нараку для перфекционистов, но не буду.
> 
> Совсем вы там, Пема, в верхних уровнях еврокама-локи заформализировались. Чай, еслиб это граффити в Катманду каком была - проблем бы не было.
> 
> Ох, пойду чтоли поддержу челябинцев (навряд ли правда это буддисты, судя по слогану) и стенсилов смастерю)


Еше - я человек свободный. Для меня главная цель - податливость тела и ума и мгновенное принятие нужной формы для буддийской пользы каждого конкретного существа - вся махаяна стоит на этом. Тоесть, нет никаких однозначных правил на все случаи жизни - не надо зацикливаться на единственно верном подходе. Поэтому я перфекционирую на всем, что касается работы для других, но поскольку у практика тантры не все так просто, и он в некоторой степени должен с уважением относиться к себе, то в некоторой степени стараюсь не буть чучелом - потому что я украшаю не омраченную Пему, а будущего Будду :Smilie:  А так я четко стараюсь обойти без всего лишнего, не волнуйтесь.

 В Катманду граффити с Буддой - как у нас "мир труд май" - тобишь так часто, что большинство и не замечает, и питает никаких особых чувств. Экзотические челябинские Будды, пока их только парочка, привлекают внимание, но пока еще, но буддийского толку от этого практически ноль без философского фундамента, и правильного понимания с усилиями и прочего, - хотя видеть даже такое изображение Будды - это плод кармы проходящих, и, вероятно, создание с ним связи.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Еше - я человек свободный. Для меня главная цель - податливость тела и ума и мгновенное принятие нужной формы для буддийской пользы каждого конкретного существа - вся махаяна стоит на этом. Тоесть, нет никаких однозначных правил на все случаи жизни - не надо зацикливаться на единственно верном подходе. Поэтому я перфекционирую на всем, что касается работы для других, но поскольку у практика тантры не все так просто, и он в некоторой степени должен с уважением относиться к себе, то в некоторой степени стараюсь не буть чучелом - потому что я украшаю не омраченную Пему, а будущего Будду А так я четко стараюсь обойти без всего лишнего, не волнуйтесь.
> 
>  В Катманду граффити с Буддой - как у нас "мир труд май" - тобишь так часто, что большинство и не замечает, и питает никаких особых чувств. Экзотические челябинские Будды, пока их только парочка, привлекают внимание, но пока еще, но буддийского толку от этого практически ноль без философского фундамента, и правильного понимания с усилиями и прочего, - хотя видеть даже такое изображение Будды - это плод кармы проходящих, и, вероятно, создание с ним связи.


Почти уже слышу нотки, похожие на те, что были в постах одной бурятско-австрийской дамы) Но это моя проблема - пойду помою уши вместе с сознанием уха)

----------

Эделизи (10.05.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

> Открывая тему, я думал, что в ответ начнут картинки постить с фотографиями граффити, трафаретов и надписей на схожие темы из разных городов...


Нет, проблем, вот Будда в международном интерьере (Амстердам)  :Smilie: 




Когда-то на БФ была тема о том, что в Калининграде варвары поломали статую Будды. Она стояла около бара Little Buddha, открытого в 2010, я был там в то лето и видел бар перед открытием, как выяснилось, его уже закрыли
http://www.kaliningrad.net/news/60897/

международная сеть ресторанов и баров с этим брендом в Калининграде не прижилась из-за бедности публики. Однако, аналогичные заведения в 2012 г планировалось открыть в Москве и СПб, в Москве что-то не видно, а вот в СПб вроде бы есть
http://www.restoclub.ru/site/all/main/856/

Если бы в этом международном бренде было столько же буддийского духа, сколько в вашем граффити, то, по-моему, это было бы просто великолепно. Но дух отечественных буддистов, увы, еще очень слаб. Его хватает только на задворки.  :Smilie:

----------

Маркион (11.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> международная сеть ресторанов и баров с этим брендом в Калининграде не прижилась из-за бедности публики. Однако, аналогичные заведения в 2012 г планировалось открыть в Москве и СПб, в Москве что-то не видно, а вот в СПб вроде бы есть
> http://www.restoclub.ru/site/all/main/856/


В СПб есть - видел на Васильевском Острове. Нет, ну хотя бы там не Хотеи в оформлении, а вполне себе статуи Бхагавана в тайском и ланкийском стиле. В целом же - закусочная "У Мухаммеда" была бы гораздо интереснее  :Wink: 

Вообще, кстати, надо сказать что в той же мск в свободном относительно доступе "на посмотреть" есть только у посольства Шри Ланки, всегда когда мимо иду (в сторону строящейся гигантской мечети у "Олимпийского") - радуюсь: ланкийцы и беседку зимой статуе построили, а летом приукрасили всячески:



(фоткал на инстаграммобильный, так что как уж есть)

----------

Маркион (11.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Почти уже слышу нотки, похожие на те, что были в постах одной бурятско-австрийской дамы) Но это моя проблема - пойду помою уши вместе с сознанием уха)


И вдоль дороги мертвые с косами стоят... и тишина :Smilie:

----------


## Ашвария

имхо: не факт наличия образа главное, а отношение. Будь я принятой ученицей Буддизма, даже тупой как сибирский валенок, - не стала бы малевать Образ там, где он может быть потенциально оскорблён.
С другой стороны, в Индуизме почитают не только освященные образы, но возможно и почитание увиденных образов там, где их волей стечения обстоятельств создала даже сама природа. Такие образы, увиденные в кроне дерева, изгибе скалы, на вершине горы (есть известный пик Ом Парват, который ещё называют Малый Кайлас - см. фото в форуме об уникальных местах dharmalib.ru) - в Индии называют, даже если это фрукт или корень - *малая прекрасная форма*, или *баппа мория* - и вполне принято откровенно выражать почитание, без комплексов.
А вот по стенам что пишут - папа в детстве раз и навсегда меня отучил читать  :Smilie: 
(научилась читать - радость-то какая! Иду с папой за руку по городу мимо союзпечати - читаааю! папа горд. Идём мимо гастронома - читаааю! папу прохожие хвалят. Идём мимо общественного туалета - читаааю!.. Тут папа отводит меня в сторонку и так сдержанно так, аж руки ему дружат, говорит: *Лэся, запомни: никогда не читай, что по стенам пишут!  :Smilie: ). И по сей день не читаю. Даже на работе о собраниях и конференциях мне передают лично, шоб таки была.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Закон общежития один - ты нагадил, ты и убери за собой. Ты завел животное - ты и отвечаешь за его благополучие и чистоту.


Таков Ваш подход.

Но есть и другой подход. Видишь пользу чистоты? Содержи помещение в чистоте вне зависимости от того, кто в нём гадит. Видишь пользу в заботе за животным? Заботься о животном вне зависимости от того, кто его завёл.

Если польза от содержания помещения в чистоте или от заботы о животном не эфемерна, то её увидят другие. Увидев эту пользу, они сами включатся в эти процессы.

----------

Akaguma (10.05.2013), Echo (10.05.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Но, наверно, если бы в гости к Вам пришел Ваш Учитель - Вы все-таки навели бы дома порядок и порядок на алтаре - без абсурдного вылизывания?


А вот в нашей линии такое поведение называется лицемерием. Если перед Учителем стремишься показать себя таким, каким не являешься в повседневной жизни. Эти ролевые игры травить надо на корню.

----------

Маркион (11.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

> Если б я был бомжом, я был бы рад, если бы мне рассказали о буддизме.


Однажды шел за покупкой книг по Дхамме, и по пути увидел одного бомжа молодого, вроде был более менее опрятным и решил ему дать одну из книг на обратном пути. Жаль что его уже там небыло.




> Поэтому говорить о пустоте легко превращается в ПУСТОсловие.....


Феномены взаимообусловленны и кондиционированны другими, а следовательно лишены самобытия, как мираж или радуга стоит убрать условия как феномен исчезает. Как мне кажется никакх проблем с объяснением пустотности нету. Всё логично и предельно ясно. Некоторые даже огорчются ибо ожидают что то запредельное.
Если честно не совсем пойму чем ПУСТОсловие опасно и может нарушить самайю бодхисатвы.





> Кстати, что такое прибираться специально к приходу гостей, я тоже никогда не понимал. По идее, дома всегда должен быть такой порядок, чтобы хозяину дома было удобно в нём жить, и если у меня из-за занятости или лени такого порядка нет, я сам считаю это не нормой и при первой же возможности исправляю.


Кстати вопрос "порядка" очень спорный.

Порядок.
Что есть порядок?
Порядок это когда каждая вещь на своём месте.
А что определяет место вещи?
Это место определяют причины и условия. Если тапок лижит по середине комнаты, то значит в этом положении он находится в гармонии относительно всех окружающих его феноменов, всех причин и всех условий. Значит его место именно по середине комнаты, ибо по середине комнаты он находится в гармонии отосительно всей вселенной.

Если не прикладывать к феномнам (объектам) свою личность, то всё всегда будет на своём месте.
имхо.





> Открывая тему, я думал, что в ответ начнут картинки постить с фотографиями граффити, трафаретов и надписей на схожие темы из разных городов...


Баян. Но всё так же актуален.





> Нет, проблем, вот Будда в международном интерьере (Амстердам)


У нас тут во всех ночных клубах одни Будды.
В одном на всю стену статуя огромного двухметрового белого Будды.
В другом на входе стоят два смеющихся Чаньских Будды, как охранники.
В третьем вообще на входе львы (см. Король Ашока), а внури голова Будды, а называется "Ложе Короля".
Повезло, хоть поломником становись.

----------

Аурум (10.05.2013), Богдан Б (11.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (10.05.2013), Маркион (11.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Таков Ваш подход.
> 
> Но есть и другой подход. Видишь пользу чистоты? Содержи помещение в чистоте вне зависимости от того, кто в нём гадит. Видишь пользу в заботе за животным? Заботься о животном вне зависимости от того, кто его завёл.
> 
> Если польза от содержания помещения в чистоте или от заботы о животном не эфемерна, то её увидят другие. Увидев эту пользу, они сами включатся в эти процессы.


Видно, что вы никогда не жили в общежитии :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

> Видно, что вы никогда не жили в общежитии


Жил. Но это не значит, что нормы, в основе которых лежит чёткое разделение "твоё - моё", должны также лежать в основе практики Дхармы.

Практика Дхармы как раз в том, чтобы не делить на моё и твоё. А делать то, что правильно, и не делать то, что неправильно.
Заботится о животном правильно - правильно. Поэтому будем заботится. И не имеет значение, чьё это животное.

Работа бодхисаттвы не в том, чтобы наставлять других в том, как им стирать своё бельё. Работа бодхисаттвы в том, чтобы с радостью переложить всё их дерьмо к себе в корзину. И радоваться, что смог освободить их, хотя бы, от этого. Если к такому фортелю ума возникает неприятие, то снова читайте сущностные наставления по лоджонгу.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Дорогой Гриди, вспомните про Ваше неведенье и узкое восприятие и позвольте другим существам - в том числе мне, по своему воспринимать Учение Будды. А не по-Вашему. Если что - меня мои Учителя поправят. Не беспокойтесь за меня. :Smilie: 

Если надо, я научу кого-нибудь правильно стирать свое белье - в этом нет ничего плохого. Это вообще целая наука, и если уж делать что-то, то надо делать это максимально хорошо. Если плохо постирано - заставлю и перестирать - если это для другого человека. А сам - ходи хоть бомжом, если тебе так нравится.

Наверно, я умею это делать получше многих - за всю свою жизнья перестирала и перегладила тонны белья для других. Стирала еще за немощными больными, когда памперсов не было - каждый день и вручную. На беспокойтесь. Но, наверно, я тоже живое существо и кто-то должен меня поберечь, особенно мои родные, которые моложе и здоровее меня. 

И лождонга, стирая за другими, переделала скоро будет уже как на два десятка лет. Догоните сначала по стирке, а потом учите. :Smilie:

----------


## Патханов

> Нико, Шантидеву никто не отменял
> 
> Только говорится, что каждому надо дать то, что ему ПОЛЕЗНО для накопления благих заслуг и знаний на каждый конкретный момент. Искусно. Это и есть цель махаяны.


Это кто должен решать что кому давать что бы было полезно исходя из каждого конкретного момента? Наверное компетентные учителя должны решать? В принципе да, но значит ли это что все остальные кто не учитель должны вообще молчать о буддизме?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это кто должен решать что кому давать что бы было полезно исходя из каждого конкретного момента? Наверное компетентные учителя должны решать? В принципе да, но значит ли это что все остальные кто не учитель должны вообще молчать о буддизме?


Это многие могут решать - например, давать читать другим Ламримы :Smilie:  

В буддизме главное - постановка на Путь и применение Учения в жизни. Остальное - если не преследует этой цели - пустословие.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну и не давайте учение о пустоте, кто вас заставляет? Если бы меня спросили о пустотности явлений я бы сказала, что не знаю. На это есть Учителя и книги.


Врать нехорошо :Smilie:  

А я всех исключительно заставляю для начала читать Ламрим Цонкапы или любой другой Ламрим. А также основы буддизма о 4 Благородных истинах. Самое удивительное, что некоторые после этого читают :Smilie:  Потом мы немного обсуждаем главы Ламрима, качества Благого Друга - чтоб было понятно, кто может учить, а кто - нет, и качества Трех Драгоценностей. И дальше человек уже примерно знает, что ему делать самому. И получает прививку от эзотерики и не очень добросоветсных наставников. И начинает искать тех, кто обладает 10 качествами для слушанья, размышления и освоения или начинает читать ПК - чему я тоже искренне сорадуюсь :Smilie:   Меня точно также учили сначала разбираться как отделять зерна от плевел и ничего не принимать на веру.

И таким образом он сам через некоторое время понимает, что он пока мало понимает в пустотности явлений. И диалог об это откладывается до лучших времен с лучшими практиками. :Smilie:

----------

Володя Володя (10.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Что-то я приустала от буддийских дебатов - пойду, постираю. :Smilie:  

В Европе религиозные изображения на стенах не принято изображать - по двум причинам - там часто присутствует много религий, а также следование определенной религии - дело интимно и личное и втягивать других насильно в них считается некомильфо.



Самое удивительное, что Итальянская республика еще в более полувека назад начала принимать лам и строить буддийские центры и до нашествия эмигрантов мусульман это была вторая религия в стране лет 20 назад. И если случаются буддийские мероприятия - то на уровне города и широкая информация распространяется. Причем с большим почитанием и уваженим - вот это, я понимаю, распространене буддизма с более точным прицелом. При этом часто собираются внушительные средства благотворительности - которые идут на незащищенные слои населения, на неимущих и голодных в других странах.

У нас обычно перед выставками ставят на некоторое время памятники на улицах.
Ну, например, в 2008 год такой Татхагата Амитабха стоял прямо в центре на  Лярго Ля Фоппа.



http://www.stylosophy.it/articolo/bu...injo-ito/4862/

И там еще кто-то вещает об узком сознании среднего европейца :Smilie:

----------

Маркион (11.05.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Если надо, я научу кого-нибудь правильно стирать свое белье - в этом нет ничего плохого. Это вообще целая наука, и если уж делать что-то, то надо делать это максимально хорошо. Если плохо постирано - заставлю и перестирать - если это для другого человека.


Только к Дхарме это не имеет никакого отношения.
Дхарма - это искоренения себя и своего.




> Но, наверно, я тоже живое существо и кто-то должен меня поберечь, особенно мои родные, которые моложе и здоровее меня.


Никто и никогда. О Вас заботится не будет. Беречь и радовать. Потому что все вокруг погружены в свои обязанности.
И как раз работа бодхисаттвы беречь, заботиться и радовать других существ, освобождая их от обязанностей, которые налагает на них самсарное существование.
Бодхисаттва же, как минимум обладает интеллектуальным пониманием отсутствия собственного "я". Поэтому никакой отдачи (в виде, а они позаботятся обо мне) не ждёт. Да и личных обязанностей, которые кто-то смог бы забрать у него, у него быть не может. Потому что у него нет устремления к самсарному существованию. У него нет дел, обязанностей в этой жизни. У него есть только такие дела, которые он делает ради других. Потому что может, потому что таков его путь.

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

Я бы с удовольствием Пему поберегла и позаботилась о ней. Пема, если случится Вам быть в Челябинске - милости прошу  :Smilie: . Пема - настоящий столп любого общества вокуг себя, и этого бфа в том числе. 
контакты отправила в личку  :Smilie:

----------

Володя Володя (10.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (10.05.2013)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Работа бодхисаттвы не в том, чтобы наставлять других в том, как им стирать своё бельё. Работа бодхисаттвы в том, чтобы с радостью переложить всё их дерьмо к себе в корзину. И радоваться, что смог освободить их, хотя бы, от этого. Если к такому фортелю ума возникает неприятие, то снова читайте сущностные наставления по лоджонгу.


Нет, взваливать на себя все дерьмо других в свою корзину - это то, что Чогьям Трунгпа называл "idiot compassion". Когда взваливаешь все заботы других на себя, ты только привязываешь его к себе, никак не помогая им на самом деле.



> Idiot compassion is a great expression, which was actually coined by Trungpa Rinpoche. It refers to something we all do a lot of and call it compassion. In some ways, it's whats called enabling. It's the general tendency to give people what they want because you can't bear to see them suffering. Basically, you're not giving them what they need. You're trying to get away from your feeling of I can't bear to see them suffering. In other words, you're doing it for yourself. You're not really doing it for them.
> 
> When you get clear on this kind of thing, setting good boundaries and so forth, you know that if someone is violent, for instance, and is being violent towards you —to use that as the example— it's not the compassionate thing to keep allowing that to happen, allowing someone to keep being able to feed their violence and their aggression. So of course, they're going to freak out and be extremely upset. And it will be quite difficult for you to go through the process of actually leaving the situation. But that's the compassionate thing to do.


http://www.shambhala.org/teachers/pema/qa5.php

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, взваливать на себя все дерьмо других в свою корзину - это то, что Чогьям Трунгпа называл "idiot compassion". Когда взваливаешь все заботы других на себя, ты только привязываешь его к себе, никак не помогая им на самом деле.
> 
> http://www.shambhala.org/teachers/pema/qa5.php


Конечно, не нужно подпитывать агрессию других за счёт своего сострадания. Но во взваливании забот других на себя я вижу только бодхичитту. Как-то так.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Нет, взваливать на себя все дерьмо других в свою корзину - это то, что Чогьям Трунгпа называл "idiot compassion". Когда взваливаешь все заботы других на себя, ты только привязываешь его к себе, никак не помогая им на самом деле.
> 
> http://www.shambhala.org/teachers/pema/qa5.php


Чогьям Трунгпа в книгах вообще часто даёт советы помахать ваджрно вокруг себя мечом Манджушри (разгоняя и распугивая окружающих), но я лучше предожу 37 практик бодхисаттвы сначала освоить, прежде чем помогать через Пендели Судьбы и прочие искусные методы.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Нет, взваливать на себя все дерьмо других в свою корзину - это то, что Чогьям Трунгпа называл "idiot compassion". Когда взваливаешь все заботы других на себя, ты только привязываешь его к себе, никак не помогая им на самом деле.


"Тупое сострадание" - это не просто взвалить на себя всё дерьмо других в свою корзину.

Если Вы внимательно читали тему, то ключевая идея была озвучена.
Если сам лично считаешь, что заботиться о животных - это очень хорошо, полезно, приводит к хорошим результатам, то заботься о животных. Обо всех. Не важно, чьи они, кто подписался за ними ухаживать и т.д.
И если эта деятельность действительно ведёт к чему-то хорошему, то другие люди будут видеть этот результат на Вас, и если он их устраивает, то они тоже будут этим заниматься.

Но вместо этого есть менторство: раз взял животное - вот за ним и ухаживай. Это твоя обязанность!
И в этом менторстве, кроме апеллировании к какой-то там "обязанности", нет ни понимания, какую это принесёт пользу и нужен ли, вообще, плод подобной деятельности.

И так во всём.
Убирай говно сам и объясняй другим, зачем ты убираешь говно сам. А люди сами сделают выбор, нужно им это или нет.

И тут только один главный контраргумент. Если я буду всё время убирать говно за всеми, кто не убирает его сам, то они перестанут убирать говно вообще и я буду единственный, кто его, вообще, убирает.

Тут только один вопрос: зачем ты убираешь говно? Чтобы было чисто? Такова истинная цель этого занятия? Очень хорошо. Хороший и честный ответ. Но он также означает, что с самсарой мы попрощались ещё не полностью. Есть ещё что-то в самсаре, что мне надо сделать, чего мне в ней надо добиться, реализовать.

Но это не означает, что не нужно совсем убирать говно. Но если мы сумели вписать эту деятельность в Путь, ведущий к Пробуждению, то уже не может быть никакого тупого сострадания. Мы убираем говно за других, потому что таков наш Путь.

P.S. Убирать говно - здесь аллегория. Проявление заботы о других.
И задача лоджонга в том, чтобы из тупого сострадания, когда забота о других является средством реализации самсарных целей, превратить заботу о других в Путь к Пробуждению.

----------

Наталья (13.07.2013)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Конечно, не нужно подпитывать агрессию других за счёт своего сострадания. Но во взваливании забот других на себя я вижу только бодхичитту. Как-то так.


Надо помнить только: Don't transfer the ox's load to the cow.

 :Smilie: 

Хотя, это больше относится к перекладыванию собственных обязанностей.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Чогьям Трунгпа в книгах вообще часто даёт советы помахать ваджрно вокруг себя мечом Манджушри (разгоняя и распугивая окружающих), но я лучше предожу 37 практик бодхисаттвы сначала освоить, прежде чем помогать через Пендели Судьбы и прочие искусные методы.


А здесь речь не идёт о безумной мудрости. Здесь речь идёт о вполне явном желании взвалить на себя чужой груз ответственности и вреде, который это может нанести. Для того, чтобы понять, что нужно избегать этого, никакой crazy wisdom не нужен.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А здесь речь не идёт о безумной мудрости. Здесь речь идёт о вполне явном желании взвалить на себя чужой груз ответственности и вреде, который это может нанести. Для того, чтобы понять, что нужно избегать этого, никакой crazy wisdom не нужен.


Мне кажется, что грань между "явным желанием взвалить на себя чужой груз ответственности и вреде, который это может нанести" и "явном НЕжелании взвалить на себя свой груз ответственности по отношении к другим людям и вреде, который это может нанести" порой весьма размыта. Всё очень индивидуально.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

Я тут в какой-то соседней ветке цитировала Шантидеву. Про то, что бодхисаттва посвящает свое тело, речь и ум всем живым существам. А потом они пусть что хотят, то и делают с ними. Надо больше Шантидеву читать.

----------

Neljorma (28.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (10.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2013)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Мне кажется, что грань между "явным желанием взвалить на себя чужой груз ответственности и вреде, который это может нанести" и "явном НЕжелании взвалить на себя свой груз ответственности по отношении к другим людям и вреде, который это может нанести" порой весьма размыта. Всё очень индивидуально.


Когда как. В цитате, которую я привёл, рассматривалась ситуация, в которой и так всё понятно:



> you know that if someone is violent, for instance, and is being violent towards you —to use that as the example— it's not the compassionate thing to keep allowing that to happen, allowing someone to keep being able to feed their violence and their aggression

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Я тут в какой-то соседней ветке цитировала Шантидеву. Про то, что бодхисаттва посвящает свое тело, речь и ум всем живым существам. А потом они пусть что хотят, то и делают с ними. Надо больше Шантидеву читать.


Ваша неправда. Это получается безволие и пассивность. Надо вам не только самого Шантидеву читать, но и комментарии к нему. Вот отрывок из комментария на этот стих от Рингу Тулку, в котором он говорит о том, что я не должен использовать это тело *useless* и для *negative things*:




> So therefore we try to do it in our mind first with the aspiration, and then, whenever we have too
> much clinging or too much undisciplined attachment or if all the negative emotions, lots of clinging
> or grasping comes up, we can remind ourselves that this body, I have given it, I want to give it, I
> want to use it for all sentient beings, for the benefit of all the sentient beings - so therefore I don't
> need to use it for negative things, or for my own gratification too much, or in a useless way - or I
> must not waste it, I must not do [things] in a negative way or which are not benefiting other
> beings. It doesn't mean that I cannot enjoy myself - that’s not the case. I have to be happy, I have
> to be joyful. Because even when you are dedicated and you are working for somebody, then you
> also have to take care of yourself, otherwise you cannot work properly - so therefore you have to
> ...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

Если честно, Nuke, у Шантидевы написано, что даже для негативных вещей нас можно использовать. По крайней мере, я так именно и поняла его. А не то что: типа, используйте меня только ради благого. И потом выбирать ещё станете.... Откуда  Вам понять, ради чего Ваше тело сдалось другим существам? Вы просто отдаёте его, и всё. На радость другим. Как в практике чод.

Да, я знаю, что жесткач сейчас говорю. Но таково моё понимание бодхичитты. К чему тело и привязанность к нему? Пусть наши кости погрызут духи, и насытятся, и может даже придут к Дхарме. Всё равно нам  скоро умереть придётся.

----------

Neljorma (28.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Врать нехорошо 
> 
> А я всех исключительно заставляю для начала читать Ламрим Цонкапы или любой другой Ламрим. А также основы буддизма о 4 Благородных истинах. Самое удивительное, что некоторые после этого читают Потом мы немного обсуждаем главы Ламрима, качества Благого Друга - чтоб было понятно, кто может учить, а кто - нет, и качества Трех Драгоценностей. И дальше человек уже примерно знает, что ему делать самому. И получает прививку от эзотерики и не очень добросоветсных наставников. И начинает искать тех, кто обладает 10 качествами для слушанья, размышления и освоения или начинает читать ПК - чему я тоже искренне сорадуюсь  Меня точно также учили сначала разбираться как отделять зерна от плевел и ничего не принимать на веру.
> 
> И таким образом он сам через некоторое время понимает, что он пока мало понимает в пустотности явлений. И диалог об это откладывается до лучших времен с лучшими практиками.


Пема, чуть раньше Вы писали ,что вам не нравится, когда задают вопросы, тут пишете , что вроде, наоборот, все хорошо выходит. Вы уж определитесь.

А насчет "врать не хорошо" - так не врите. Аджан Сумедхо на лекции, на вопрос о том, что будет после смерти, сказал, что у него нет опыта умирания и он не знает (как-то так, надеюсь память меня не подводит). Так что если у вас есть непосредственный опыт восприятия пустотности явлений, у вас не должно быть проблем с ответом на вопрос (благородное молчание тоже ответ), либо у вас нет этого опыта и тогда "не знаю" правда.

----------

Аурум (11.05.2013), Паня (11.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Я бы с удовольствием Пему поберегла и позаботилась о ней.


Наврное это Вы бодхисаттва.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, чуть раньше Вы писали ,что вам не нравится, когда задают вопросы, тут пишете , что вроде, наоборот, все хорошо выходит. Вы уж определитесь.


Я определяюсь исключительно по ситуации и в каждой ситуации веду себя по-разному, согласно понимаемой мною пользы для всех участников ситуации. Как определяю пользу? Люди начинают практиковать базовую нравственность, копить заслуги, учиться Дхарме.  

Я ни разу не написала про "мне не нравится" - я написала исключительно, что кое-кому "не полезно". Как я это определяю? По тому, читает ли человек про основы буддизма или нет. Это проверить крайне легко. :Smilie:  




> А насчет "врать не хорошо" - так не врите. Аджан Сумедхо на лекции, на вопрос о том, что будет после смерти, сказал, что у него нет опыта умирания и он не знает (как-то так, надеюсь память меня не подводит).



А у кого-то такой опыт есть. :Smilie:  Почитайте Его Святейшество, Беру Кхенце Ринпоче, Чоки Нима Ринпоче и прочих - они много пишут об этом опыте. Можно ссылаться на авторитетные источники в этом вопросе. Говорить " незнаю" - это вранье, потому что о пустотности читает любой буддист. Говорить " понимаю" - не принято, потому что понимание пустотности явлений разделено на пошаговые постижения, а если говорить " понимаю" - то это означает Пробуждение.




> Так что если у вас есть непосредственный опыт восприятия пустотности явлений, у вас не должно быть проблем с ответом на вопрос (благородное молчание тоже ответ), либо у вас нет этого опыта и тогда "не знаю" правда.


Даже, если у меня есть собственный опыт переживания пустотности, я не могу передеть напрямую этот опыт другому человеку, ум которого не подготовлен. А иначе Будды нас мгновенно сделали бы пробужденными. Но вопрос работы с собственным неведеньем - это личное дело каждого, И по мере его уменьшения приходит мудрость. 

Более того, разговор о пустотности явлений может даже причинить вред неподготовленному уму, потому что он либо может впасть в нигилизм, либо использовать как оправдание собственной безнравственности и даже обосновывать то, что Учению Будды следовать вообще не надо - и так все пусто.

 Можно судить по плодам кармы конкретного существа о его свободах и благах человеческого рождения, и от этого плясать. А также надо посмотреть - что он сделает в сторону Дхармы и за какой срок.

----------


## Буль

> Меня как-то учили, что изображение Будды надо наносить с великим почтением и старанием в чистом месте, красиво оформив. Рисовать будд под ногами - это, конечно, прикольно, но, вероятно, ходить по изображению Будды не всем полезно. Пустотность явлений не так проста для понимания. Также меня учили, что о пустотности явлений не надо говорить неподготовленным. Уж простите. Я до сих пор придерживаюсь подобного взгляда.


Эта Ваша "придерживаемость" -- и есть то самое "цепляние", описываемое в Ламриме, или что-от иное?

----------

Паня (11.05.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

> Вообще, кстати, надо сказать что в той же мск в свободном относительно доступе "на посмотреть" есть только у посольства Шри Ланки, всегда когда мимо иду (в сторону строящейся гигантской мечети у "Олимпийского") - радуюсь: ланкийцы и беседку зимой статуе построили, а летом приукрасили всячески:
> 
> Вложение 13464
> 
> (фоткал на инстаграммобильный, так что как уж есть)


Как-то зябко смотреть на Будду среди снега.  :Smilie:

----------

Паня (11.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (11.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

*Пема*, проблема очень проста: изображение -> вопрос -> пшел читать Ламрим  :Smilie: 
Но Вы же раздули из мухи слона, а все почему? Не то чтобы Вы перекладывали свое дерьмо в чужую корзину, и не то чтобы вы позволяли чужое дерьмо класть в вашу. Нет. Вы просто пытатесь контролировать все доступные корзины, перебираете и пересчитываете там все какашки. 
Кто-то мне одну историю про христианского старца рассказал. Поучительную. Женщина приехала к нему "на прием", стоит ждет. И тут какие то две другие женщины просят её посторожить чемоданы, пока они куда-то там сходят. Она конечно не отказала, стоит с чемоданами, тут выходит старец и спрашивает: "Почему вы все время несете чужие чемоданы?"  :Smilie:  Катарсис.

----------

Akaguma (11.05.2013), Аурум (11.05.2013), Буль (11.05.2013), Дхармананда (11.05.2013), Кузьмич (11.05.2013), Паня (11.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2013), Юй Кан (11.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Даже, если у меня есть собственный опыт переживания пустотности, я не могу передеть напрямую этот опыт другому человеку, ум которого не подготовлен. А иначе Будды нас мгновенно сделали бы пробужденными. Но вопрос работы с собственным неведеньем - это личное дело каждого, И по мере его уменьшения приходит мудрость. 
> 
> Более того, разговор о пустотности явлений может даже причинить вред неподготовленному уму, потому что он либо может впасть в нигилизм, либо использовать как оправдание собственной безнравственности и даже обосновывать то, что Учению Будды следовать вообще не надо - и так все пусто.


Тогда советуйте людям читать ламрим с одной оговоркой: "Только не смотрите в последний том, вам пока низзя".  :Wink:

----------


## Akaguma

Мда уж. Из фотографии граффити на какой то старой стенке где то во дворах Челябинска развели (а конкретно, один человек развел) дискуссию. Это ж квинтэссенция цепляния и привязанности к своим умственным конструктам.

----------

Neljorma (28.05.2013), Наталья (13.07.2013), Паня (11.05.2013), Тао (11.05.2013), Федор Ф (11.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2013)

----------


## Аурум

На примере Пемы можно учиться как любую тему можно превратить в тему о чужих недостатках, показанных сквозь призму собственной "мудрости", обращаясь при этом к другим фамильярно и поучительным тоном...

----------

Akaguma (11.05.2013), Neljorma (28.05.2013), Буль (11.05.2013), Паня (11.05.2013), Федор Ф (11.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> *Пема*, проблема очень проста: изображение -> вопрос -> пшел читать Ламрим 
> Но Вы же раздули из мухи слона, а все почему? Не то чтобы Вы перекладывали свое дерьмо в чужую корзину, и не то чтобы вы позволяли чужое дерьмо класть в вашу. Нет. Вы просто пытатесь контролировать все доступные корзины, перебираете и пересчитываете там все какашки. 
> Кто-то мне одну историю про христианского старца рассказал. Поучительную. Женщина приехала к нему "на прием", стоит ждет. И тут какие то две другие женщины просят её посторожить чемоданы, пока они куда-то там сходят. Она конечно не отказала, стоит с чемоданами, тут выходит старец и спрашивает: "Почему вы все время несете чужие чемоданы?"  Катарсис.


Дело в том, что любые совместные отношения - это ОБЩАЯ КОРЗИНА И ОБЩИЕ КАКАШКИ :Smilie:  И не только какашки - там могут быть и брикеты шоколада, и цветы, и даже Ламрим. Да, я пытаюсь контролировать все общие корзины. :Smilie:  И особенно накопление благих заслуг - потому что по моему пониманию - это единственный способ существ встретиться с Учением. 

Почему несу чужие чемоданы? А по Шантидеве и по 37 практикам бодхисаттвы - так, как умею и считаю нужным. Согласно полученному дхармическому опыту. С благой мотивацией. 

И в этой теме не надо все валить на меня - мы все тут немножко потаскали чужие чемоданы. Вы в своем посту тащите МОЙ :Smilie:  Вон Гриди свеху вообще учит - как с чемоданом справляться. Вот и скажите ему про корзины и какашки - при чем тут именно я? :Smilie: 

А Вам-то не все равно? Я Ваш лично чемодан пока не несу. Надо будет - скажите :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> На примере Пемы можно учиться как любую тему можно превратить в тему о чужих недостатках, показанных сквозь призму собственной "мудрости", обращаясь при этом к другим фамильярно и поучительным тоном...



Кто что видит. Кто-то меня в гости в Челябинск зовет - вот до чего фамильярность-то доводит... :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Кто-то меня в гости в Челябинск зовет - вот до чего фамильярность-то доводит...


Все там будем, в Челябинске... Если Озер Ринпоче в этом году приедет... Ветер дует в ту сторону.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2013)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Если честно, Nuke, у Шантидевы написано, что даже для негативных вещей нас можно использовать. По крайней мере, я так именно и поняла его. А не то что: типа, используйте меня только ради благого. И потом выбирать ещё станете.... Откуда  Вам понять, ради чего Ваше тело сдалось другим существам? Вы просто отдаёте его, и всё. На радость другим. Как в практике чод.
> 
> Да, я знаю, что жесткач сейчас говорю. Но таково моё понимание бодхичитты. К чему тело и привязанность к нему? Пусть наши кости погрызут духи, и насытятся, и может даже придут к Дхарме. Всё равно нам  скоро умереть придётся.


Эээ, окай, босс, вам с таким пониманием жить, но, вообще, вам лучше самой воспользоваться своим советом "читать мастеров Наланды, там всё есть".

Под "негативностью", кстати, здесь понимается то, что не несёт блага ни вам, ни другим. Нельзя бездумно отдавать себя для реализации прихотей чужих людей, нужно думать о том приносят ли ваши действительное благо, по крайней мере, стараться это делать.

----------

Neljorma (28.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Эээ, окай, босс, вам с таким пониманием жить, но, вообще, вам лучше самой воспользоваться своим советом "читать мастеров Наланды, там всё есть".


Я этим и стараюсь заниматься уже лет 15 с хвостиком. Поневоле. Потому как переводить приходится. 




> Под "негативностью", кстати, здесь понимается то, что не несёт блага ни вам, ни другим. Нельзя бездумно отдавать себя для реализации прихотей чужих людей, нужно думать о том приносят ли ваши действительное благо, по крайней мере, стараться это делать.


У Шантидевы всё сказано. Не хочу повторяться. Или повториться, для Вашего блага?

----------


## Аурум

> Все там будем, в Челябинске... Если Озер Ринпоче в этом году приедет... Ветер дует в ту сторону.


Дует... Just do it!
Только пока рано рекламировать, думаю.

----------


## Нико

> Дует... Just do it!
> Только пока рано рекламировать, думаю.


Да, рановато.....

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Я этим и стараюсь заниматься уже лет 15 с хвостиком. Поневоле.


Эээ, может стоит почитать какие-нибудь комментарии к Бодхичарьеаватаре, чтобы не было такого:



> По крайней мере, я так именно и поняла его.





> У Шантидевы всё сказано. Не хочу повторяться. Или повториться, для Вашего блага?


Повторяться не нужно, нет.

----------


## Нико

> Эээ, может стоит почитать какие-нибудь комментарии к Бодхичарьеаватаре, чтобы не было такого:


Эээ, сколько раз слышала комментарии. 

И на удивление, о сохранении самого себя, любимого, ничего не услышала.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Эээ, сколько раз слышала комментарии. 
> 
> И на удивление, о сохранении самого себя, любимого, ничего не услышала.


Хоккайдо, сэнсэй.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Эээ, сколько раз слышала комментарии. 
> 
> И на удивление, о сохранении самого себя, любимого, ничего не услышала.


Да помоему не только от Намкай Норбу Ринпоче слышал, что надо иметь реализацию, чтобы можно было отдавать себя полностью.

Как я понял объяснения, то если я сейчас пойду скормлю свое тело голодному тигру, то пользы ни мне ни тигру это не принесет, я могу например в аду переродиться, а тигр совершит убийство. А если это сделает бодхисаттва, которому потеря тела никак не помешает, то это уже будет совсем другое дело.

----------


## Нико

> Да помоему не только от Намкай Норбу Ринпоче слышал, что надо иметь реализацию, чтобы можно было отдавать себя полностью.
> 
> Как я понял объяснения, то если я сейчас пойду скормлю свое тело голодному тигру, то пользы ни мне ни тигру это не принесет, я могу например в аду переродиться, а тигр совершит убийство. А если это сделает бодхисаттва, которому потеря тела никак не помешает, то это уже будет совсем другое дело.


Стоп, я не говорила, что надо себя скармливать голодным тиграм.

----------


## Greedy

> Да помоему не только от Намкай Норбу Ринпоче слышал, что надо иметь реализацию, чтобы можно было отдавать себя полностью.


Есть сложность в том, чтобы отдать себя полностью? - Отдавай не полностью.

Простой бытовой пример. Нет чистой кружки. Вместе с одной, намой и все остальные. Не чтобы сделать чью-то работу (не твоя очередь мыть, например), а потому что от этого твоего деяния всем будет лучше.
Тоже и с животным. Нагадило? Убери. Не с мотивацией, что я делают это, потому что какая-то редиска плохо следит за своим питомцем, а потому что всем здесь будет лучше от того, что какашки не лежат и не воняют.

Главная мотивация: моё действие принесёт частичку счастья другим.
А всякие мысли о том, моё это или в твоё, кто должен это делать и т.д. надо давить в зародыше.

----------


## Иоанн

> Есть сложность в том, чтобы отдать себя полностью? - Отдавай не полностью.
> 
> Простой бытовой пример. Нет чистой кружки. Вместе с одной, намой и все остальные. Не чтобы сделать чью-то работу (не твоя очередь мыть, например), а потому что от этого твоего деяния всем будет лучше.
> Тоже и с животным. Нагадило? Убери. Не с мотивацией, что я делают это, потому что какая-то редиска плохо следит за своим питомцем, а потому что всем здесь будет лучше от того, что какашки не лежат и не воняют.
> 
> Главная мотивация: моё действие принесёт частичку счастья другим.
> А всякие мысли о том, моё это или в твоё, кто должен это делать и т.д. надо давить в зародыше.


Подумал над словами. Тут две мысли у меня в голове кружатся:

1) Можно услуживать людям, но как следствие это приведет лишь к их лености. Значит такая форма услужливости -  не ведет к их благому.  Это, конечно, ведет к собственному накоплению заслуг,   но  в данном случае я бы чувствовал себя пахарем на чужом поле. 

2) Первый вариант отражает мое несовершенное видение. Возможно если проявлять терпение, доброжелательность, усердие то за кальпы все мои знакомые научаться убирать какашки и мыть за собой пасуду, последовав моему примеру.

----------


## Поляков

> Открывая тему, я думал, что в ответ начнут картинки постить с фотографиями граффити, трафаретов и надписей на схожие темы из разных городов...


Так их немного, от этого тема и не пошла )) В Питере, во всяком случае, не видно. А вообще, самый известный, наверное, трафарет с Буддой вот такой:

----------

Neljorma (28.05.2013), Аурум (11.05.2013), Володя Володя (11.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (11.05.2013), Наталья (13.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> 1) Можно услуживать людям, но как следствие это приведет лишь к их лености. Значит такая форма услужливости -  не ведет к их благому.  Это, конечно, ведет к собственному накоплению заслуг,   но  в данном случае я бы чувствовал себя пахарем на чужом поле.


Отчасти, абсолютно верно.
Сначала надо научиться накапливать заслуги самим. И более того, лично ощутить пользу подобного накопления.

И вот после того, как плоды Вашей деятельности станут доступны другим, то только тогда у Вас появится инструмент, с помощью которого можно подводить других.

Тут основная проблема в том, что мы сами не верим в действительную полезность такого поведения. Мы предпочитаем всякие "ответственности", "распределения нагрузки" и т.п. Прямым следствием этого неверия является то, что мы спонтанным образом не ведём себя так. Мы ведём себя, как раз, согласно нашей вере. Т.е. рассказываем другим про "ответственность" и т.д.




> 2) Первый вариант отражает мое несовершенное видение. Возможно если проявлять терпение, доброжелательность, усердие то за кальпы все мои знакомые научаться убирать какашки и мыть за собой пасуду, последовав моему примеру.


И Вы здесь видите именно это. Чтобы другие тоже научились убирать и мыть. Но цель то не эта. Цель - не сделать чистым и удобным для жизни это жильё. Для этого, вполне, справляется текущая схема поощрения и наказания, наставления об ответственности, взаимопомощи и сотрудничества.

Истинная цель добровольного служения - получить доступ к инструменту, позволяющему создавать окружение, в котором намного больше источников приятного чувствования, чем неприятного. Не обретение новой машины, новой айфона и чистых полов. А приятного окружения.

В буддизме, это первый шаг. Человек, не имеющий доступа к этому инструменту по намеренному созданию желаемого чувствования, не может выбраться из самсары. Такой человек подобен человеку в потоке без средств к передвижению.

----------


## Иоанн

> Отчасти, абсолютно верно.
> Сначала надо научиться накапливать заслуги самим. И более того, лично ощутить пользу подобного накопления.
> 
> И вот после того, как плоды Вашей деятельности станут доступны другим, то только тогда у Вас появится инструмент, с помощью которого можно подводить других.
> 
> Тут основная проблема в том, что мы сами не верим в действительную полезность такого поведения. Мы предпочитаем всякие "ответственности", "распределения нагрузки" и т.п. Прямым следствием этого неверия является то, что мы спонтанным образом не ведём себя так. Мы ведём себя, как раз, согласно нашей вере. Т.е. рассказываем другим про "ответственность" и т.д.


Нужно тогда понять какие заслуги ведут к просветлению, а какие к перерождению в высших мирах. 
Сейчас Вы описали заслуги, как мне кажется,  которые ведут к перерождению в высших мирах.  
Тело Будды, непревосходимое поле для взращивания заслуг, которые ведут к просветлению. 
Конечно эти два вида заслуг нужно накапливать, но первым видом заслуг невозможно излечить страдания живых существ.   




> И Вы здесь видите именно это. Чтобы другие тоже научились убирать и мыть. Но цель то не эта. Цель - не сделать чистым и удобным для жизни это жильё. Для этого, вполне, справляется текущая схема поощрения и наказания, наставления об ответственности, взаимопомощи и сотрудничества.
> 
> Истинная цель добровольного служения - получить доступ к инструменту, позволяющему создавать окружение, в котором намного больше источников приятного чувствования, чем неприятного. Не обретение новой машины, новой айфона и чистых полов. А приятного окружения.
> 
> В буддизме, это первый шаг. Человек, не имеющий доступа к этому инструменту по намеренному созданию желаемого чувствования, не может выбраться из самсары. Такой человек подобен человеку в потоке без средств к передвижению.


 :Frown:  А таких ведь существ очень много... Грустно стало как то...

----------


## Greedy

> Нужно тогда понять какие заслуги ведут к просветлению, а какие к перерождению в высших мирах. 
> Сейчас Вы описали заслуги, как мне кажется,  которые ведут к перерождению в высших мирах.  
> Тело Будды, непревосходимое поле для взращивания заслуг, которые ведут к просветлению. 
> Конечно эти два вида заслуг нужно накапливать, но первым видом заслуг невозможно излечить страдания живых существ.


Поступки, ведущие к Освобождению, - это очень маленький ручеёк среди всех поступков, ведущих к высшим мирам.
И чтобы он стал доступным, чтобы взрастить мудрость, которая выведет из самсары, необходимо сначала овладеть искусством сознательного совершения поступков. Без этого умения нам, фактически, не с чем работать. У нас нет средства передвижения по самсаре. А без этого средства желание выбраться из самсары - не более чем просто мечты летать.




> А таких ведь существ очень много... Грустно стало как то...


Поэтому первое - это принять закон кармы и научиться жить согласно этому закону.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нужно тогда понять какие заслуги ведут к просветлению, а какие к перерождению в высших мирах. 
> Сейчас Вы описали заслуги, как мне кажется,  которые ведут к перерождению в высших мирах.  
> Тело Будды, непревосходимое поле для взращивания заслуг, которые ведут к просветлению. 
> Конечно эти два вида заслуг нужно накапливать, но первым видом заслуг невозможно излечить страдания живых существ.


Заслуги —это благой потенциал, который можно направить как на рождение в высших мирах, так и на достижение освобождения. Именно поэтому важно начинать действие с мотивацией бодхичитты и заканчивать посвящением заслуг на то, чтобы все существа достигли освобождения.

Т.е. если посредством мудрости мы видим, что наш поступок приведёт к противоположному результату, то от такого поступка лучше воздержаться. И поэтому наверное и говорится чуть преувеличено, что без развития мудрости все наши благие дела ничего не стоят.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Стоп, я не говорила, что надо себя скармливать голодным тиграм.





> ... Откуда  Вам понять, ради чего Ваше тело сдалось другим существам? Вы просто отдаёте его, и всё. На радость другим. Как в практике чод.
> 
> Да, я знаю, что жесткач сейчас говорю. Но таково моё понимание бодхичитты. К чему тело и привязанность к нему? Пусть наши кости погрызут духи, и насытятся, и может даже придут к Дхарме. Всё равно нам  скоро умереть придётся.


И не надо про тигра воспринимать буквально. Это пример же относительности. Если какой-то гопоте отдать пару сотен рубликов, она пойдет напьется, пойдет побьет кого-то)  Как можно в этой ситуации не задумываться, что там произойдет дальше?)) А может все-таки детей своих(да и чужих, долой двойные стандарты!) к педофилам водить? а то они страдают же без маленьких детей, порадуются.

----------


## Eugeny

А у нас вот в Воронеже, под рекламным баннером такого типа http://www.fresher.ru/wp-content/ima...na-ulice/1.jpg есть надпись неграмотная Buddizm

----------


## Нико

> И не надо про тигра воспринимать буквально. Это пример же относительности. Если какой-то гопоте отдать пару сотен рубликов, она пойдет напьется, пойдет побьет кого-то)  Как можно в этой ситуации не задумываться, что там произойдет дальше?)) А может все-таки детей своих(да и чужих, долой двойные стандарты!) к педофилам водить? а то они страдают же без маленьких детей, порадуются.


Не утрируйте. Но Джатаки почитать тоже не помешало бы.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Не утрируйте.


А это не утрирование, а пример "отдать, не задумываясь, лишь бы порадовалось существо". Отдавание всего себя на благо других бодхисаттвой, это постижение Дхармы, а потом обучение живых существ Дхарме, никаких других путей помочь живым существам нету. И по институту(это чтобы хоть как-то обозначить) Дхармы это видно ясно. Монахи не бегают носки не стирают, кокаинчик не подносят страдающим.

----------

Кузьмич (10.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.05.2013)

----------


## Аурум

... В Челябинске



Недавно только видел - еще не замазано было.

----------

Володя Володя (19.05.2013), Маркион (19.05.2013), Наталья (13.07.2013), Нико (19.05.2013)

----------


## Маркион

Гулял сегодня утром и...



Может, приезд бханте Топпера сказывается?  :Smilie: 

Причём в самом центре Челябинска.

----------

Bob (10.06.2013), Neroli (10.06.2013), Vladiimir (10.06.2013), Аурум (10.06.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (10.06.2013), Топпер- (10.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2013)

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

Класс! я поняла, где это  :Smilie: , схожу полюбуюсь  :Smilie: . интересно, кто повесил и зачем?

----------


## Neroli

> 


Очень похожи  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (10.06.2013), Германн (11.06.2013), Маркион (10.06.2013), Топпер- (10.06.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Гулял сегодня утром и...
> 
> 
> 
> Может, приезд бханте Топпера сказывается? 
> 
> Причём в самом центре Челябинска.


Ух ты! Не видел ещё такого.
Трафарет, кстати, тот же.

----------

Маркион (10.06.2013)

----------


## Маркион

А я продолжаю тему буддийской жизни в Челябинске.




Кто узнает, кто на фото (помимо меня и Аурума)?  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (01.07.2013), Pema Sonam (03.07.2013), Vladiimir (01.07.2013), Аурум (02.07.2013), Германн (02.07.2013), Ритл (01.07.2013), Читтадхаммо (02.07.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Геше Еше Табке.

----------

Аурум (02.07.2013), Маркион (02.07.2013), Читтадхаммо (02.07.2013)

----------


## Юань Дин

Иисус дал о себе знать в Нижнем Тагиле:

Вложение 13990

----------

Aion (13.07.2013), Bob (05.07.2013), Аурум (05.07.2013), Денис Евгеньев (13.07.2013), Маркион (11.08.2013), Наталья (13.07.2013)

----------


## Поляков

Не совсем на стене, но буддийский:

----------

Наталья (13.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

Веселый скелет из тайского храма

----------

Bob (13.07.2013), Ittosai (13.07.2013), Маркион (11.08.2013), Наталья (13.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2013), Читтадхаммо (13.07.2013)

----------


## Ittosai

А вот такой же из Аютайи тоже их храма

----------

Bob (13.07.2013), Маркион (11.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (13.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

Игорь, "наш" еще поет, а твой?)

----------


## Ittosai

Неа..тот был молчалив)))

----------

Жека (13.07.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Игорь, "наш" еще поет, а твой?)


А они еще и танцуют, может быть?  :Smilie:

----------


## Жека

> А они еще и танцуют, может быть?


Тайские скелеты очень активные и совсем не страшные) 
Прямо смех, а не размышления о бренности бытия

----------

Энн Тэ (13.07.2013)

----------


## Kittisaro

> Тайские скелеты очень активные и совсем не страшные)
> Прямо смех, а не размышления о бренности бытия


Не всегда:



В Наначате есть такой же скелет женщины, покончившей с собой и завещавшей свой скелет монастырю. В черепе есть отверстие от пули. И ее фотография рядом. Думаешь как раз о бренности бытия.

----------

Bob (13.07.2013), Ittosai (13.07.2013), Жека (14.07.2013), Маркион (11.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Не всегда:
> 
> Вложение 14048
> 
> В Наначате есть такой же скелет женщины, покончившей с собой и завещавшей свой скелет монастырю. В черепе есть отверстие от пули. И ее фотография рядом. Думаешь как раз о бренности бытия.


А для чего монастырю такие экспонаты?
Мда... Куда вывела тема о надписях на стенах...  :Confused:

----------


## Николай Булев

> А для чего монастырю такие экспонаты?
> Мда... Куда вывела тема о надписях на стенах...


Для размышлений об аничча же.

----------

Kittisaro (14.07.2013), Жека (14.07.2013), Маркион (11.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2013)

----------


## Александр Серёгин

На стенах пишут ... Чего только на стенах не пишут - вот весь форум одна большая стена , но в основном "ерунду" какую-то  :Confused:

----------

